# Cloudyness, scab, other?



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I know this is in the wrong forum, but everybody seems to view and not help in Disease, Parasite, and Injury

Anywho....

I just noticed an eye injury on the alpha of my new baby RBs. I've had them a few weeks now and today noticed either a cloudy cover or scab over it's right eye. Send any opinions my way, thanks.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Do you know your water perameters?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

kind of looks like he got bit on the eye dude....toss him in a hosp. tank, raise temp, and toss some salt in...see if anything happens withitn the next few days


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Melafix all the way, with a normal salt mix as well. I had one do the same thing a feww weeks ago, and it healed back in 2 days.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Melafix all the way, with a normal salt mix as well. I had one do the same thing a feww weeks ago, and it healed back in 2 days.


any names for this (whats happened) looks like a bite to me..what do u guys thnk


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

I had something similar on one of my RBPs once. I think it was because of a scratch he got in a fight. The eye is good now, fixed itself within few days.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I think you guys are right that it might be a bite, I noticed the second largest P has a nip on his lower lip. But I'm not 100% that it's a bite cause when I got a close up of him it doesnt look like there is any damage directly to the eye, just some sort of cover around it.


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think it's the eye itself, but the protective lense. Looked like the eye was perfectly fine behind the "foggy thing" on my P.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I took all advice. The obvious, I quarantined him in a hosp and I went out and got some melafix. Hopefully it clears in a couple days. thanks everybody.

BTW, possible fungus or no?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I took all advice. The obvious, I quarantined him in a hosp and I went out and got some melafix. Hopefully it clears in a couple days. thanks everybody.
> 
> BTW, possible fungus or no?


honestly i dont think so, i think your fish were just scrappin and he got a chomp on the eye


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

COULD be cloudy eye, but most likely just a battle wound.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you can rule out acid and/or ammonia burn than most definately injury. Doesn't look bacterial but not the best of pic either. Hospital tank, salt healthy diet should do the trick. Pimafix/Melafix won't hurt. Topic moved.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

bad pic but it kinda looks like cloudy eye?


----------

